# New here... 220 Questions



## SUPERMAN (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm the new guy on the block with a few questions. This will be my first gun purchase, and probably not last. I have shot a few different guns and lets first start with the Glock. I didn't like it, moving on. I have shot a P226, loved it to death, and the P220, loved it even more to death. Now, I'm stuck trying to decide what 220 to get. I'm completely in love with the 220 Elite. The black rail/slide with the wood grips is absolutely stunning. I'm just not sure about the beaver tail. It never bothered me before but I have read many posts on this forum as well as others and noticed that people hate it. I understand the function, so why all the hate? Anyway, I was also gawking at the 220 Super Match. This is a fine looking specimen. I'm the type of guy who likes big guns so this caught my eye. It's great looking and I read that it's extremely accurate. The one thing that I'm not a fan of is that it has adjustable sights. I haven't decided that this is good or bad. I know I would prefer something that is already set and ready to go accurate. I'm just worried that I would be that .01% that would get an unaccurate non-adjustable gun. Perhaps I'm just over thinking things. Maybe I should get the 220 and buy custom wood grips, hmmm? I think my last question would be about the triggers. Let me get this straight, SA/DA is as follows. DA- Hammer not pulled back, longer squeeze. SA - Hammer pulled back and ready to go. But, with the SA part, do I have to pull the hammer back like on a revolver? How does the work? I'm confused between these and the new SAO.


Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

SUPERMAN said:


> I'm the new guy on the block with a few questions. This will be my first gun purchase, and probably not last. I have shot a few different guns and lets first start with the Glock. I didn't like it, moving on. I have shot a P226, loved it to death, and the P220, loved it even more to death. Now, I'm stuck trying to decide what 220 to get. I'm completely in love with the 220 Elite. The black rail/slide with the wood grips is absolutely stunning. I'm just not sure about the beaver tail. It never bothered me before but I have read many posts on this forum as well as others and noticed that people hate it. I understand the function, so why all the hate? Anyway, I was also gawking at the 220 Super Match. This is a fine looking specimen. I'm the type of guy who likes big guns so this caught my eye. It's great looking and I read that it's extremely accurate. The one thing that I'm not a fan of is that it has adjustable sights. I haven't decided that this is good or bad. I know I would prefer something that is already set and ready to go accurate. I'm just worried that I would be that .01% that would get an unaccurate non-adjustable gun. Perhaps I'm just over thinking things. Maybe I should get the 220 and buy custom wood grips, hmmm? I think my last question would be about the triggers. Let me get this straight, SA/DA is as follows. DA- Hammer not pulled back, longer squeeze. SA - Hammer pulled back and ready to go. But, with the SA part, do I have to pull the hammer back like on a revolver? How does the work? I'm confused between these and the new SAO.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!


I'm not much on the big guns - I have the P229 DAK and the P239 SAS Gen 2 and I like them - both in 40 S&W. I guess if you are going to get into competition target matches you would need the adjustable sights to compensate for wind and distance. Not my cup of tea. If you are just going to punch paper holes at the local gun range these Sigs are quite accurate.

It is a combination of DA/SA. When the weapon is first loaded and the hammer release is operated to lower the hammer you are in the DA mode. The trigger pull in DA is longer than SA and it has a 10lb pull. After the first round is fired the slide locks the hammer back and you are in the SA mode with a real short trigger and only 4.4lb trigger pull. Also I noticed that it comes with the SRT "The SRT provides you the same great safety and smooth action of the SIG DA/SA with a comfortable short reset for faster trigger return and surgical control during high speed shooting." NICE! I have that on my P239 and installed it on my P229.

Then there is the DAK a specially designed DAO "The DAK™ was designed by the world's leading engineers and delivers smooth, reliable and safe Double-Action Only performance with a consistent 7.5 lbs trigger pull. After the first round is fired the trigger does not have to go all the way back - it resets sooner allowing for a shorter trigger pull. No hammer release to fool with.

SAO is just that, either you have to pull back the slide to load a round and cock the hammer or with a round in it just cock the hammer. It has a short 5 lb trigger pull.

I really like the looks of the Elite also.

Now that you're totally confused by my explanations - just buy one of each:anim_lol:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

See Salty, I let you have the lead on this one. :mrgreen:

I have never owned a Sig Super but have a comment regarding sights.

If you are willing to accept bullet holes in the general area you aim at give or take a couple of inches fixed sights are just fine.

If you are one of those that get upset when it doesn't hit the aim point then get adjustables.

Defense pistols many times are pointed rather than aimed in which case the sights are irrelevant.

My experience is that most new pistols come set for a given bullet weight and velocity to hit point of aim at 25 yards. If you are at a different distance or using other ammo impact may be high or low dependant on the ammo.

I haven't found it so much with auto's but revolvers of moderate to high power tend to torque your hand differently with different weight bullets and powder charges resulting in left - right as well as verticle variations.

Welcome to the world of guns.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

TOF said:


> See Salty, I let you have the lead on this one. :mrgreen:


Thanks TOF you made my day:smt023


----------



## SUPERMAN (Jun 12, 2009)

After reading that I think I might even go with the regular 220. I found these on ebay and I might as well buy and attach these. I think I can do without the extra barrel length. Also, the friggin wait time is 6 months for the super match, and 2 months for the Elite.

And why do people dislike the beaver tail?

CHECK THESE OUT...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sig-Sauer-Facto...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SUPERMAN said:


> And why do people dislike the beaver tail?


Just personal taste. Why do some people like the color blue? IMO, the beavertail is sweet. I really wanted a P229 Elite but the wait time (waaaaaaay longer than 2 months) was one of the deciding factors to make me get the SAS Gen 2 instead. I would still love to add an Elite to the collection, maybe a 226.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I like the beaver tail on them personally. I think they lend themselves to a better grip without having to over think it but I'm also a 1911 guy at hart so maybe I'm more used to it.

Oh..Nice grip link BTW...


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Supe, forget about what others like/dislike. You're buying this for you, not for the rest of us. That the Elite and the Super Match are easy on the eyes is a no brainer. You didn't mention what you intend to use the Sig for. Is it going to be a SD firearm, a Safe Queen, etc.? The Elite has SIGLITE Night Sights. The Super Match has adjustable sights. Have you held them both? Does either beckon to you? For me, that's the starting point. If it doesn't feel really great, put it down and move on. Don't try to sell yourself on a firearm that is not comfortable unless you are sure a different set of grips may change that. When I bought my first Sig Sauer, it was a P220 Compact. I had my pick between a NIB Compact and a NIB P245. The beavertail appealed more to me. As I was buying the firearm for me, I didn't give a rat's butt what others thought. Having fired a couple different Sigs chambered in 45acp, I already knew it was gonna be a Sig. Good luck with your decision. Either way I don't think you can lose, being as you are buying a Sig.


----------

